# Hedgehog Jumping/Jolting?



## AshelynTraye (Nov 10, 2012)

I've noticed that sometimes while I have Betsy in my lap she'll like jolt or jump. It's not like she's literally jumping, it's hard to explain. Like shaking? If that makes sense. She's done it for as long as I can remember, I just never thought anything of it. Is it normal? Should I worry?


----------



## Angy (Dec 5, 2012)

MY Hufflepuff does this too. I am a new Hedgie Mom and would like to know if this is normal as well?


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

like she's startled a little? My guy does it all the time... he's in my shirt right now and he jumps from time to time. They're small and they don't see super. I think noises, movement, even smells make them jump- it's just a defense thing. They jump and puff up and soon as they know you won't eat them, they settle down.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

p.s.- I LOVE the name Hufflepuff. SO cute!


----------



## Angy (Dec 5, 2012)

jholstein11 said:


> p.s.- I LOVE the name Hufflepuff. SO cute!


Thank you! Hufflepuff came with her Name. We took her home early December 2012 and she is 1 year 2 months and a few days old . It didn't take me long to fall in love with her. I had always had an interest in hedgehogs but never thought about owning one until very recently. I did a lot of research on them before bringing her home but still have a lot more to learn.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Its called popping and the shaking comes from them huffing. Its a natural defensive behavior and its gonna be pretty much a constant thing until the hedgie gets used to you and learns to put their quills down


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

If it happens right before your hedgie settles down and sleeps, and it more like a series of little twitches with a soft popping noise, it may just be a settling down move. Bosley does it right before sleep, and its very different from a defensive pop/jump and huffing.


----------



## AshelynTraye (Nov 10, 2012)

Twitches! Yes, that's the word! She does it all the time. She's getting used to me, last night she say on my arm for like 2 hours. She didn't even try to escape. 
I'm just glad it's normal. Thanks everyone.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a cuddlier. She just wants to get close and snuggle/sleep. She never tries to run away. when she first wakes up, she will jump, hiss, and raise her quills; but it doesn't last long - maybe 1 minute and then she comes on over to sniff me and get into my hands to crawl up my sleeve.


----------

